# VANCOUVER | New Park at Smithe and Richards | App



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

The Vancouver Park Board is exploring an exciting opportunity to develop a new park downtown.

The 0.8-acre park will be located at the intersection of Smithe and Richards streets. It will serve as a place for community recreation, culture, and tranquility in the bustling neighbourhood.

Construction expected in summer 2016 and completion in 2017


----------

